# Indicator holder for QCTP



## Micke S (Dec 26, 2014)

I've just made this side-holder for different types of indicators. They can be located as desired pointing forward or to the side.

The holder is made of Alu T6, which is sand blasted with light pressure to get rid of dings and scratches and to achieve at silk like finish. The surface is then treated with WD40.
I think I'll use this method a lot from now and on since it is very time consuming to get a nice mirror finish with all grinding steps that must be done.


----------



## ogberi (Dec 26, 2014)

Everybody needs one of these.  Excellent work!


----------



## eightball (Dec 26, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## Micke S (Dec 26, 2014)

ogberi said:


> Everybody needs one of these.  Excellent work!



They will be required by law here next year so it is necessary to be prepared :bitingnails:


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice work!


----------

